# Would eating mostly smoothies & soups help reduce extreme symptoms?



## MelissaD (Aug 8, 2014)

I've cleaned up my diet. Wheat free & dairy free & no refined sugar cleared up my skin, got my hormones under control and I had a good stomach for a while. Usually if I eat a little wheat or dairy I experience symptoms.
However it still creeps in sometimes and the last few days have been horrendous. Im trying to figure what it is

Typical breakfast: oats egg white 1/2 banana almond milk a tablespoon dark chocolate peanut butter (all natural) chia seeds.
Snack: green smoothie made with coconut milk spinach kale cucumber.
Lunch: chicken with broccoli cauliflower sautéed kale & nutritional yeast.
Snack: rice cakes 1 tablespoon almond butter & strawberries or raw cacao covered goji berries & almonds.
Dinner: grilled chicken brown rice & veggie mix of carrot sweetcorn peas & broccoli.
I also add 2 teaspoons of coconut oil a day to my green tea & drink two litres of water.

I've read nuts, broccoli & fat as a trigger but I've reduced my diet so much already I'm so confused  
I'm having awful gas bloating back & stomach pain severe tiredness then diarrhoea.
I literally look pregnant by lunch time.
The oats don't bother me, nor do any of the carbs or the protein. Help!
Would eating smoothies for breakfast & soups for lunch help my digestive system break down food better?
I'm on holiday in a week and be this bloated in a bikini. I work and eat well so it's disheartening.


----------



## Nojokeibs (Apr 14, 2014)

Yes, I think smoothies and soups help a lot while you're having problems. Maybe look into the GAPS diet plan if you're looking at that kind of soups and easy to digest foods ideas. I'm not sure how many smoothies they do, but they are very good on soups that heal the gut and their fermented foods are helpful. I made smoothies and "baby food" for a long time in my own healing path, so I think it's a perfectly valid idea. Eventually, as your gut heals, this will be less necessary, but you should do whatever your gut requires to absorb nutrients.


----------

